# Deep Water Cay



## bgossett (Jan 16, 2015)

Had an amazing time at Deepwater Cay a few weeks ago. 
we landed a few fish around 8lbs. and a few nice lemon sharks! The Food, Fishing, Guides, Lodge Staff were amazing. Seriously beautiful fishery.

Can't wait to go back HERE is my Trip Report/ Photo Essay.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome trip and write up. Congrats on your PB bonefish


----------

